# Thank You!



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I was reading a post and started to reply then decided to give it a new thread. I copied and pasted.

*I get sick to my stomache when I think about the pigeons I could of helped but did not. Couple times I would get in touch with a rehabber but that wasn't always the case. This was before I found Pigeons.com and met Cindy. I would have baby pigeons falling out of my trees all the time. The info I found was put the baby bird as close to the nest as possible but the parents never came back. The sick older ones I did not even now what to do. Then Kippy fell out of the nest. I figured I'd give it a shot and try to feed her myself, why not? The others died anyway. Well Kippy made it and I thought I was nuts for having a pigeon as a pet. I started doing internet searches and found that there is a whole network out there of people with pigeons. So now I have more pet pigeons and I am more prepared and I have people I can contact when I have a pigeon in trouble. What an interestng world we live in!  
I now can spot a pigeon in need off the side of the road going 45 mph and try to help.*

I just wanted to thank pigeons.com for being here and the ones (you know who you are) who give alot of great info and care. Cindy your great and I'm lucky and the pigeons are lucky that you live close by. I have a couple pigeons like Jack and Splash that would not be alive if it wasn't for you.

This is out of my nature and kinda corny but I just wanted to thank you guys.

Kim


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thank you for the kind words Kim. 
You take such wonderful care of your pijjies & are always on the 'lookout' for one in need of assistance. I'm just happy I can help.

Cindy


----------

